# Free Design Work (British Columbia preference...)



## mattyK (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, my name is Matt and I'm a student at the Art Institute of Vancouver doing my diploma for Graphic Design.

I am just about to go into my final term, and as such I need to pick something to do for Senior Project. This can be anything, but music is something I always turn to as it's one of the most important parts of my life (I play guitar as often as possible).

Basically, I would like to do all the promotion material for a local band or musician (banners, merch, buttons, flyers, album art (if possible), logo, website, etc...). I am in the lower mainland of BC, and looking for somebody around here in particular. However, if push comes to shove, phone calls and emails have served me well enough in the past and I could do work Canada wide if necessary (I want to support Canadian artists for this project).

I have 10 weeks to work on it for free, then after that I'll be willing to keep working with the artist for future materials and maintenance on the current material.

I've put up ads on Craigslist and Facebook's Marketplace looking for ANY projects (not just music) and got quite a few responses, only one being a musician (that I didn't really like) and I passed on that opportunity. Most of the other work was stuff I had done before or wasn't really interested in. That's why I decided to come straight to the source and found this forum. I'll be posting this on a couple other forums hopefully as well.

As for genres I'm into it varies. I used to be a hard rock kinda guy (system of a down, muse, wolfmother, opus dai, zeppelin, etc) and still love it but don't listen to it 24/7 life I used to. Classic rock and 80s metal are along the same vein. Nowadays I have lightened my tastes a bit into the likes of The New Pornographers, The Decemberists, Lightspeed Champion, Tegan and Sara, Immaculate Machine, and the Arcade Fire, but also listen to more absrtact electronic music like Ratatat, Cats in Paris and Just Jack. I'm willing to work with most styles though.

Currently I've done work with local production company Great Guy Productions (granted rather rushed work as I usually have one day deadlines, if that) as well as local band The Veer Union, who I still work with today, and just finished all of their promo material for their high school tour for the You Can Be Anything Foundation (another client of mine).

Long story short, if there are any artists out there who are looking for a new direction in their promo material, particularly who are releasing a new album in the near future (as a cd cover would be a great part of the package), then I am free to help you with the work.

Hope to hear from you soon,
Matt Kump

PS. I wasn't sure where to post this... since it's free I didn't think the trade forum was proper, but I didn't know whether to go here or to the band section... admin/mod can move it as they see fit.

Thanks again.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

PM sent :smile:


----------



## mattyK (Sep 17, 2008)

Somebody on another forum asked about past work so I whipped together these links. This isn't everything but it's a lot.

Here is some recent work…

The main illustrations for a poster and brochure for a musical series
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/FleshPosterSm.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/InTheFleshCover.jpg

A book box set for Novels by George Orwell
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/covers.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/covers2.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/cover3.jpg

A Series of wine bottles in an Art Deco style
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/decobottle.jpg

Boxes for bagged tea for a younger audience
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/sop1.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/sop2.jpg

Flattened image of triangular box for spices (don't have original to photograph at the moment)
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/dill.jpg

2 of 5 posters done for Multiple Sclerosis Awareness
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/ADPoster1.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/ADPoster2.jpg

Spreads from a Canadian Independent Music mag I made
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/spread5.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/spread1.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/spread3.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/spread4.jpg

My more recent corporate logos
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/logosamples.jpg

Covers from a condo brochure
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/Covers-1.jpg

Older stuff I did before school
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/EW640x480.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/tum640x480.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/serjbg640x480.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/etdpyramid64.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/tscdcover.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/dynamo-1.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/lawrence.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/rbfcp.jpg

Paintings:
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/serjpaint.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/painting.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/flowers.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b13/mklogo2/creativity.jpg

I can't post the Veer Union Stuff yet, but it's similar to the site (below) stylistically.
www.theveerunion.com


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Some ncie work mate. are those project done while in school?...

i've been doing this kinda work for 22 years....even before the Mac come along and made our life to damn easy...ahahaa


----------



## mattyK (Sep 17, 2008)

al3d said:


> Some ncie work mate. are those project done while in school?...
> 
> i've been doing this kinda work for 22 years....even before the Mac come along and made our life to damn easy...ahahaa


lol, ya it does make everything easier 

and yes, mostly school stuff (full time student). It's only a year and a half program, so it's super intense with homework (they try to cram 4 years worth of work down our throats). I'm planning on doing a degree after this depending on how employment goes after school.


----------

